# Anyone know how to paint wings? WIP Owl



## Keke2313 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi! Sorry to bother you guys but does anyone have advice on wings. I really want this to look good and I feel like I'm missing something key on the wings so far. Here is mine and the reference photo (which I hate to post so close to mine cause mine doesn't look exactly like the reference photo! )

Thank you!! 

Keara


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The wings look fine to me. I think your reference image isn't giving you much to go on. Try looking at other owls. Go to the zoo and get some good pics maybe.


----------



## Keke2313 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you for the response. I'll take a look at some other photos and see what I can gather.

Thank you!!!

Keara


----------



## Ravine (Nov 10, 2017)

Keara,
If you plan on doing a lot of bird subjects there a books you can buy or possibly check out from the library that have detailed photos of different species of birds and closeups of their individual feathers such as flight feathers, tail feathers, etc. Great for getting coloring right and so on. Depends on how realistic you want to get but still helpful even with an impressionistic style.

Karen


----------

